# Race to Sub-X on 3x3 One Handed.



## weatherman223 (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome! We haven't had one of these since 2011.

Splits you can enter in any time, just make sure it is a factor of 5 down to 20, then factors of 1 below 20. (ex.40, 35, 30, 25, 20, 19, 18, 17 etc.)


Spoiler: All Splits you can enter



1:00, 55, 50, 45, 40, 35, 30, 25, 20, 19, 18, 17, 16, 15, 14 ,13, 12, 11, (for you savages)



I will post 12 scrambles a week, every round ending FRIDAY at 6:00 PM MDT (mst in winter)

Format:

Name
Round
Time you want to race to
Method{optional}
Cube{optional}
Average
Times.

_Round 1 Scrambles. Ends Friday April 28th at 6:00 PM MDT
_​_1. L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 B D' B2 F2 D' B R F R2 B 
2. B R2 U2 B U2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 D B' L' R' D F' U F L2 U2 
3. B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B2 D' F' U L' D' B2 L R' 
4. B2 L' F2 L2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D' B' U2 F' D' L2 U2 L2 F L2 
5. U2 L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 B R2 D U' R' U F' U2 R' D' 
6. F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B' U' B F R D2 B D2 R' F D2 
7. U L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 R2 U B D' U' L D2 L2 B F' U2 
8. F2 R B2 F2 R' U2 R D2 R' U L D' B D R D' F L' U 
9. U2 B2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 D' L2 D' R D' L' R' U B' R2 
10. R2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 F L' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L 
11. R2 D2 R F' U L B R2 D R B' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 D2 B 
12. F U D2 F2 B U B2 L' F' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 D 

_


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 20, 2017)

My times.

weatherman223
Round 1
Race to 1:00
CFOP
Valk3
Average: 1:15.95
Times: 1:15.64, (1:55.61), 1:09.37, 1:16.62, 1:13.75, 1:29.02, 1:05.09, 1:14.13, 1:17.79, (52.89), 1:13.63, 1:24.40


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin
Round 1
Race to sub 20
Roux
Thunderclap v1
Av12: 23.05

(17.82), 25.67, 23.98, 23.09, 19.36, 25.67, 22.28, 18.10, 20.82, 26.69, (28.70), 24.81


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 20, 2017)

GenTheThief
R1
RTS 18
ZZ
M(ini) Weilong v2
Av12: 18.99

Time list:
18.34, 16.68, 15.95, 21.75, 18.35, 20.12, 20.74, 19.43, 19.48, (22.98), 19.05, (15.41)

The first sup-20 was LS+OCLL skip -> Gperm, so I couldn't force cp skip. I've almost forgotten my plls lol. 3rd sup-20 had bad ZBLL execution because of the nature of the alg.
-
I'm sub-20, but my goal right now isn't for sub-15; that's too far away. The jump from 20 to 15 for 2H isn't that bad, but like, for OH, 15 is approaching world class. The top 174 OH averages are sub-15, where as the top 1174 OH averages are sub-20. That's literally a 1k person difference.
I think you should allow split changes as a factor of 1 for 20 and below, but definitely not for above. 25 -> 20 wasn't too bad s(ince)irc.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 21, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> GenTheThief
> R1
> RTS 18
> ZZ
> ...


Added to the spreadsheet and edited.


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 21, 2017)

Isaac VM
Round 1
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux
Cube: YueXiao

Ao12: *33.19*

(*39.36*), 32.76, 31.15, 29.12, 33.37, 29.95, 34.32, 34.78, (*28.17*), 35.03, 34.12, 37.29


----------



## Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan (Apr 21, 2017)

Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan
Round 1
Race to sub 20
CFOP
Valk3
Average of 12 : 19.78
Times:
19.68, 21.09, 18.30, 20.57, 21.78, (*21.87*), 20.09, 19.29, 19.03, (*18.16*), 19.58, 18.43


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 22, 2017)

For clarification: This does *NOT *end today, this ends *NEXT* Friday. You still have plenty of time to enter. 

Good job to all so far entered, and grats to Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan, who got the first average below their split!


----------



## Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan (Apr 22, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> For clarification: This does *NOT *end today, this ends *NEXT* Friday. You still have plenty of time to enter.
> 
> Good job to all so far entered, and grats to Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan, who got the first average below their split!


thanks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn
R1
sub 40
CFOP
Valk3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-22
avg of 12: 36.367

Time List:
32.334, 40.156, 32.719, 38.398, (46.487), 44.854, 36.771, 30.161, 42.055, 33.834, 32.387, (29.662)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

JAGC
R1
RTS 40
CFOP
DIY Gts M
Ao12: 39.55 *(1/3)*
41.04, 44.78, (49.44), (30.46), 36.74, 38.87, 35.41, 44.15, 32.92, 38.36, 34.96, 48.26
Pretty good average


----------



## CornerCutter (May 1, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 1 
Race to Sub-40
Cube: DIY Valk 3 M
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 40.52*

1. 40.42 
2. 43.13 
3. 37.45 
4. 41.74 
5. 40.89 
6. 44.18 
7. 37.52 
8. (34.10) 
9. 39.86 
10. 38.12 
11. (45.27) 
12. 41.82 

So close! At least it is my PB average of 12.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 6, 2017)

I am so sorry that the round is ending so late. School is a pain.

Here are the results this week for round 1: 



No one graduated this week.

ROUND 2 SCRAMBLES. ROUND ENDS MAY 12th 8 PM EDT
_
1. L U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 F D R2 D F L2 R' D2 U' 
2. B' R2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 U2 L' F' 
3. U2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 B' U' R F' U R2 U2 L' F2 
4. U' R' D' L' D F U R2 D' L' F2 R' L' U2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 
5. L' U R2 B2 D U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 R U B2 D2 U B2 
6. F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F' U L' B U' L R2 B' L F2 R 
7. B' L' U2 B2 U B' D' F R L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U 
8. D F D' B2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 L2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 
9. D F2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R' D' L' F' R2 D' F' U F U 
10. U2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' L' U L B U' R2 B D U2 B' 
11. U' F2 L D F R' L F2 B R D F2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
12. B2 L2 D2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B' F R2 F2 R D F D L U' 
_​Edit: @CornerCutter, I had an issue with the formatting and the time was not shown for you. The time is now on the sheet. sorry.


----------



## Malkom (May 6, 2017)

Malkom
Round 2 
Race to sub20
Valk
CFOP
22.40 (F***ing horrible, almost broke my cube in rage between solves)

20.28
21.98
23.81
20.25
(25.64)
21.53
24.83
20.88
24.16
21.96
(19.12)
24.29


----------



## 2180161 (May 6, 2017)

2180161
Round 2
Race to sub 25
Yan 3 M
Petrus/CFOP
23.82 Did all right, 3rd and 2nd to last solves were wonderful though.
1. 21.94 
2. 20.30 
3. 27.33 
4. 21.96 
5. 24.22 
6. 27.98 
7. 25.63 
8. (31.68) 
9. 27.17 
10. (16.37) 
11. 18.21 
12. 23.40


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 6, 2017)

JAGC
Round 2
Sub 40 
GTS m
Cfop
Ao12: 40.62
49.87, (49.88), (34.89), 39.62, 37.16, 38.08, 38.93, 39.79, 46.77, 38.62, 39.08, 38.18


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 8, 2017)

Detonation
Round 2
Race to sub 1:00
GTS2
CFOP OH

Ao12:54.858!!!!

1:09.48
50.67
1:00.16
45.99
50.05
53.16
55.81
1:04.74
56.86
53.37
54.96
48.75
Passed!!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 9, 2017)

MASTERMIND2368
Round 2
Race to sub 29
Cubicle valk
ZZ


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-8
avg of 12: 28.23

Time List:
1. 28.95 L U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 F D R2 D F L2 R' D2 U' 
2. (22.08) B' R2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 U2 L' F' 
3. (43.23) U2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 B' U' R F' U R2 U2 L' F2 
4. 25.84 U' R' D' L' D F U R2 D' L' F2 R' L' U2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 
5. 32.17 L' U R2 B2 D U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 R U B2 D2 U B2 
6. 29.10 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F' U L' B U' L R2 B' L F2 R 
7. 26.44+ B' L' U2 B2 U B' D' F R L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2 U 
8. 29.23 D F D' B2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 L2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 
9. 29.54 D F2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R' D' L' F' R2 D' F' U F U 
10. 27.86 U2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' L' U L B U' R2 B D U2 B' 
11. 30.04 U' F2 L D F R' L F2 B R D F2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
12. 23.11 B2 L2 D2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B' F R2 F2 R D F D L U'


----------



## weatherman223 (May 13, 2017)

Round has ended a day late. If you did not solve this round, got a sub average last round, and get a sub average next round, you will still advance.

ROUND 2 RESULTS 



Once again, no graduates. There will be no graduates until round 4 by chance.

_ROUND 12 SCRAMBLES:
ROUND ENDS MAY 20TH

1. B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F D' U L U' B F2 L' R2 F 
2. B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B' U' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 U 
3. F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D U L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R U B' R' D2 U' L R 
4. R' B R' B L2 U R F' D' B2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 
5. L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 U L F' U2 R' F' U' F2 D R' 
6. U' L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D' U B' U L2 B' U B' L F2 R' D2 F' 
7. U2 R U2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 
8. B2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U F' L D2 B D2 U' F D R2 D2 R2 
9. D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L F D L' F2 D F2 
10. D' B2 L' F B R' D F2 B2 R' B' L2 B R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 
11. L B' U' D R' F' L' D' L F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 
12. D2 F L' U R2 D R2 F' R U R' F2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 L' F2 B2 L2 

_​


----------



## Malkom (May 13, 2017)

Malkom 
Round 3
Race to sub 20
Valk
CFOP
21.09
20.81, 21.98, 20.84, 22.88, (29.08), 19.58, 20.74, 21.82, (18.63), 21.80, 20.79, 19.67
pretty decent, wouldn't hurt with some more sub20s put its ok considering I haven't practiced in weeks.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 14, 2017)

JAGC
Round 3
Sub 40
Ao12: 39.13
42.03, (28.60), (46.82), 42.50, 39.03, 35.39, 39.59, 36.31, 41.67, 39.74, 39.53, 35.47
Good average, especially the 28


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 30, 2019)

Can we start this up again?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's the new and improved Race to sub X on 3x3 OH. You can have a goal of any whole number, no sub 16.5 or any decimal. I'll post 12 scrambles a week on Monday. To graduate and move on to the next second, or 5 seconds above 20, you must beat that average 3 times in a row or 4 times out of 5 consecutive weeks. Include the round, your goal, and your average in a message.

Round 1: Ends September 9th:

1. L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F D B2 U B F2 R F2 D F 
2. R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L U' R' U2 B' R2 U B 
3. B2 D' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U' F' R2 B L F2 
4. L U L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D U B L R' 
5. B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B' D R2 F2 L' F R2 B U' 
6. F R F' D2 L U D2 B R D L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
7. B2 D2 L2 D B' D2 R' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' F 
8. F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D' L' B L D U L' F2 
9. F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L R' F L' U2 F U' L R 
10. D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L F' D2 L' D R B U' F' 
11. F' R F' U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F' U' R2 D' L B' D2 U' F2 
12. F' L' B U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 R' F U2 L F D F2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2019)

Round 1
Cube: GTS2/3
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 18
Average: 19.18


1. 18.43 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F D B2 U B F2 R F2 D F 
2. (15.63) R2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L U' R' U2 B' R2 U B 
3. 20.91 B2 D' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U' F' R2 B L F2 
4. 21.86 L U L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D U B L R' 
5. 19.70 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B' D R2 F2 L' F R2 B U' 
6. 18.57 F R F' D2 L U D2 B R D L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' 
7. 19.07 B2 D2 L2 D B' D2 R' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' F 
8. (22.52) F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D' L' B L D U L' F2 
9. 21.09 F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L R' F L' U2 F U' L R 
10. 17.08 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L F' D2 L' D R B U' F' 
11. 16.05 F' R F' U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F' U' R2 D' L B' D2 U' F2 
12. 19.04 F' L' B U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 R' F U2 L F D F2


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 2, 2019)

Cube: Cubicle labs YLM

AO12: 41.50

Goal: Sub 45

1. 47.25
2. 36.34
3. 47.73
4. 38.70
5. 35.28
6. 35.54
7. 40.18
8. 40.77
9. 47.96
10. 41.54
11. 47.08
12. 39.91

I did it.


----------

